# Enclosure



## arthurhasrats (9 mo ago)

This is kind of a follow on from my previous snake post about me having to adopt my brothers snake, this is what I’ve done with it over 2 days or so. Her enclosure is the exoterra small/low vivarium, I will upgrade her viv when I have the money as I’m 17 and not very well off and when she’s bigger as she’s not even nearly fully grown yet and I’m working with what I have. Her substrate is very deep and I’ve tried to use what I have to make it appealing for her. Any advice or notes would be appreciated.


----------



## arthurhasrats (9 mo ago)

arthurhasrats said:


> View attachment 362391
> This is kind of a follow on from my previous snake post about me having to adopt my brothers snake, this is what I’ve done with it over 2 days or so. Her enclosure is the exoterra small/low vivarium, I will upgrade her viv when I have the money as I’m 17 and not very well off and when she’s bigger as she’s not even nearly fully grown yet and I’m working with what I have. Her substrate is very deep and I’ve tried to use what I have to make it appealing for her. Any advice or notes would be appreciated.


Also, just to note the sticks were bleached and baked so they were sterilised before I put them anywhere near her vivarium as I read that that’s the precautions to take.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

More hides and cover, always more hides.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

arthurhasrats said:


> View attachment 362391
> This is kind of a follow on from my previous snake post about me having to adopt my brothers snake, this is what I’ve done with it over 2 days or so. Her enclosure is the exoterra small/low vivarium, I will upgrade her viv when I have the money as I’m 17 and not very well off and when she’s bigger as she’s not even nearly fully grown yet and I’m working with what I have. Her substrate is very deep and I’ve tried to use what I have to make it appealing for her. Any advice or notes would be appreciated.


What type of snake is it? If it's the corn you said was 5 to 6yrs old, then it desperately needs a bigger vivarium. Can your brother or family help with costs? You can usually find some good 2nd hand ones for much less cost. What heating and/or lighting are you using?


----------



## arthurhasrats (9 mo ago)

Elly66 said:


> What type of snake is it? If it's the corn you said was 5 to 6yrs old, then it desperately needs a bigger vivarium. Can your brother or family help with costs? You can usually find some good 2nd hand ones for much less cost. What heating and/or lighting are you using?


shes not the 5 year old snake, Ivy’s viv is much much bigger than this. Lola is much smaller than Ivy.
I don’t know what brand her heat mat is but the temperature thing with it is outside of the viv.


----------

